# وضع علامة تفيد بان الموضوع منقول



## Michael (21 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة

رجاء اقتراح وهو وضع علامة عندما ينشى اى موضوع فان كان الموضوع منقول يختار صاحب الموضوع تلك العلامة كى تفيد للاخرين ان الموضوع منقول

تلك التى تظهر بجوار عنوان الموضوع

او كالصورة







سلام ونعمة*


----------



## youssef hachem (21 مارس 2007)

الاخ سباستيان
فكرة جيدة مع وجوب وضع اسم الموقع او كاتب الموضوع او اي شيء يدل على الكاتب الاصلي.


----------



## Michael (21 مارس 2007)

*بالظبط ولكنى لا حبذ وضع لينك للموضوع الاصلى لانك لا تعرف من هو صاحبة الحقيقى وكما قلت يكفى ذكر صاحب الموضوع او كما قلت اى شىء يدل على مصدر الموضوع

وشكرا لك

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا من اجل التنبيه يا سيباستيان, سأحاول بحث الموضوع و مدى سهولة تنفيذه
سلام و نعمة


----------



## peace_86 (22 مارس 2007)

فكرة جميلة عزيزي سباستيان ..


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2007)

فكره جديده يا سيباستيان كده احسن


----------



## blackguitar (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: وضع علامة تفيد بان الموضوع منقول*

*فكره جميله جدا جدا وممتازة *
*برافو فعلا يا سباستيان فكره رائعه*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: وضع علامة تفيد بان الموضوع منقول*

ياريت سباستيان علشان حتى ميحصل لخبطه ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: وضع علامة تفيد بان الموضوع منقول*

روعة يا مان و كلنا بنصليلك


----------



## abn yso3 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: وضع علامة تفيد بان الموضوع منقول*

*الفكره رائعه وتحفظ حقوق الملكيه الفكريه 
الرب يباك حياتك*​


----------



## abn yso3 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: وضع علامة تفيد بان الموضوع منقول*

*الفكره اكثر من رائعه الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وضع علامة تفيد بان الموضوع منقول*

فكرة جامدة اوي


----------

